# How to Participate (new rules, please read)



## Matrix

The "Word of the Day" (WOTD) forum hasn't become as active as it should be despite lots of effort from many members, let's try some new rules.

*Purpose of this forum*

1. A daily brain exercise for the members.
2. An educational project for English learners. A thread with enough replies (20+) can be more useful than a dictionary entry.

*How to reply to a WOTD thread*

Come up with a sentence with the given word or its different form. Please feel free to add any extra info about this word, your thoughts or experience.

The current (latest) WOTD is highlighted on homepage, please feel free to add replies to old threads.


*How to post a new WOTD thread*

1. Please use the same title style: (why)

Word of the Day: Homogeneous

2. Don't pick very bizarre words. Make it educational. If you can't find the word in a famous online dictionary such as Merriam-Webster, please don't post it.

3. To give the current word enough time to develop, a new word can be posted if

- The last word has got 20 or more replies.
or
- 20 hours has past since it's posted.

4. OP should write a sample sentence either in the first post or or in a reply.


----------



## Ruthanne

Matrix said:


> The "Word of the Day" (WOTD) forum hasn't become as active as it should be despite lots of effort from many members, let's try some new rules.
> 
> *Purpose of this forum*
> 
> 1. A daily brain exercise for the members.
> 2. An educational project for English learners. A thread with enough replies (20+) can be more useful than a dictionary entry.
> 
> *How to reply to a WOTD thread*
> 
> Come up with a sentence with the given word or its different form. Please feel free to add any extra info about this word, your thoughts or experience.
> 
> The current (latest) WOTD is highlighted on homepage, please feel free to add replies to old threads.
> 
> 
> *How to post a new WOTD thread*
> 
> 1. Please use the same title style: (why)
> 
> *Word of the Day: Homogeneous*
> 
> 2. Don't pick very bizarre words. Make it educational.
> 
> 3. To give the current word enough time to develop, a new word can be posted if
> 
> - The last word has got 20 or more replies.
> or
> - 20 hours has past since it's posted.
> 
> 4. OP should write a sample sentence either in the first post or or in a reply.


 ok


----------



## Rosemarie

Personally, I think you have chosen words which are too obscure and not in everyday use. A student of English needs to learn how to use words in the right context, not words which are seldom used.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Rosemarie said:


> Personally, I think you have chosen words which are too obscure and not in everyday use. A student of English needs to learn how to use words in the right context, not words which are seldom used.


And there's the difference, some (like myself) enjoy the challenge of bigger, more complex and obscure words.


----------



## Sliverfox

I agree with both Rosemarie & Aunt Marg,,Obscure words do help us  to learn  new  words,etc.

  Some of the longer, more used  words  could help  someone dealing with  contracts,,leases.
Legal language can be . confusing to  even the best educated person.


----------



## Matrix

If a word is too obscure, it would discourage the participation. It's not a contest of "you don't know this word." 

If a word only gets a couple of replies, it's usually because people find it too hard to use. It isn't a good choice.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Matrix said:


> If a word is too obscure, it would discourage the participation.


I've been brainstorming a few ideas as to the whole WOTD thing, and as soon as I have hammered out something that makes me happy, I'll present my idea to you, Matrix.


----------



## RubyK

Sorry, but words that are very long discourage me from trying to make a sentence with it. Personally, I would never use a word that is so long. I would feel like a show-off.


----------



## tbeltrans

If WOTD is intended for English learners such as ESL, then I agree with those who said that the words used in this thread should be of common usage.  Those learning English, as learners of any language at least in the beginning stages, just need to know how to communicate daily interactions.

If the WOTD thread is intended for those who already speak English reasonably well, then the interest is in increasing one's vocabulary and more "advanced" words would be of interest.

So, to achieve both goals, we have essentially two choices:

1. Separate WOTD threads, one for those learning to speak English and another for those who already have command of the language.
2. One WOTD thread with an indication in the post title indicating who the intended audience is.

There may well be more choices, but these two seem the most obvious and easiest to implement without ignoring one or the other group of people who would benefit from the WOTD thread.

Tony


----------



## Mizmo

I thought this was a fun and educational thread just the way it was.
..still using the brain....why separate
Now I am thoroughly discombobulated....

p.s good WOTD


----------



## Jace

I don't know if it's been noticed...
But, when posting T W O T D.. it's one that's been heard... frequently
Maybe rather common,but not sure of the meaning.

That CAN be used in "everyday speech"!


----------



## Kaila

Mizmo said:


> I thought this was a fun and educational thread just the way it was.
> ..still using the brain....why separate
> Now I am thoroughly discombobulated....View attachment 210878
> 
> p.s good WOTD



This was a very old thread, started back in 2020, Mizmo,
and then, that post by a member in early 2021, suggested some possible separation of some kind, an idea that we never did.

I agree, You are right, that it is fun and educational, and interesting,
the way it is,
and has been doing well, with the participation, for the past year, to now, March 1, 2022 (a couple hours from now)

I like the words that are being chosen, and I enjoy both posting in these threads, and reading other member's posts in them. 
Let's continue as we have recently been.
Please continue to participate.


----------

